# Early Download (Android Only)



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 25, 2017)

If anyone wants to download Pocket Camp early for Android, I have the Australian APK file.

I doubt the mods want a direct link here, so I'll upload it to Google Drive or something - just *PM me for the link*. Be sure to have 150MB of internal storage available - not sure what other requirements there may be but it runs on Android Lollipop just fine.

*Update:* I've been getting connection errors with the app. Not sure if the servers are beyond capacity or if Nintendo are blocking non-Aussies.

*UPDATE 2:* Turns out Nintendo just doesn't allow you to play if rooted or using a non-stock ROM. Ugh.


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2017)

Are you getting the 802-5808 error? That's from having either root or a non-stock ROM. I know people who are non-rooted who are having no trouble playing. (I'm rooted....and very sad....)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 25, 2017)

Snow said:


> Are you getting the 802-5808 error? That's from having either root or a non-stock ROM. I know people who are non-rooted who are having no trouble playing. (I'm rooted....and very sad....)



Yes, I just Googled it out of frustration thinking the servers had been down for hours and lo and behold, this is the issue. Very frustrating. Please please let me know if you have a workaround.


----------



## Snow (Oct 26, 2017)

I tried a few things and none of them worked. Since my phone is non-rooted I just installed it there for now. In the past I have had no luck bypassing root (although I think that has to do with my tablet).


----------



## Hazel (Oct 26, 2017)

I got that error twice today but the game still runs, it just reset me back a tiny bit and I had to redo my progress but it wasn't much so it was fine. Not sure if my phone is rooted or non rooted, what does that mean?


----------



## unravel (Oct 27, 2017)

I just got mine by using VPN


----------



## amazonevan19 (Oct 27, 2017)

So THAT'S how people are playing it early and spamming with screenshots...lmao. Was getting worried I missed something


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 27, 2017)

Hazel said:


> Not sure if my phone is rooted or non rooted, what does that mean?



It basically means you've granted yourself the Android equivalent of admin rights - just makes things less restrictive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So unless you've been flashing ROMs and such, your phone probably isn't rooted. Some are rooted to begin with, but very few.


----------



## sta36ny1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Back on this forum for a while but... I got it on iPhone its on the Aussie App Store, you'll have to do a number of things.... but ill look for the link for you guys


----------



## Chick (Oct 27, 2017)

I love myself for being Aussie, then.


----------

